# Trainer's Insurance



## DomiStLaurent (Aug 20, 2012)

So I've been shopping around for trainer's insurance, and so far the only insurance company I've even bothered to get a quote from is EquiSure.

I was wondering what trainers insurance you all used.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

*subscribes because is wondering the same thing*


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

I got a quote from Broadstone Equine for $577/yr for stable general liability, riding instruction, training and boarding. 

$725.00 for 0-15 students/horses for Equisure.


----------



## horseylover1_1 (Feb 13, 2008)

Subbing


----------



## RoanUnderSaddle (Aug 22, 2017)

Following


----------



## lhorgus (May 12, 2014)

Markel offers insurance for trainers and there is a discount for AQHA members:

https://www.markelinsurance.com/horseandfarm/instructors-and-trainers


----------



## k9kenai (Jul 1, 2017)

While I didn't get trainer's insurance through them, I did get my horse's mortality insurance/colic surgery reimbursement through Markel and I thought they had a pretty reasonable rate and I'd assume the good rates may extend to their other insurance offerings as well. I thought they were very easy to work with through e-mail and were very responsive to questions, etc. When I sold the horse it was also easy to cancel the policy.


----------

